# Murray panel- what breakers are acceptable?



## Bobby G

What breakers are acceptable to use in a Murray panel?


----------



## waco

Eaton type CL?


----------



## user4818

They sell brand spanking new Murray breakers for use in a Murray panel. Or a Type CL as mentioned.


----------



## mtnelectrical

They do have to be listed for that Murray panel otherwise you might have a problem with the AHJ.:no:


----------



## Innovative

Murray or Siemens..... If you use the Siemens, the AHJ might want the small piece of paper from Siemens that says the products are interchangeable.


----------



## Magnettica

Federal Pacific.


----------



## user4818

Magnettica said:


> Federal Pacific.


:lol:

Good answer. :laughing:


----------



## MDShunk

Bobby G said:


> What breakers are acceptable to use in a Murray panel?


There are no breakers acceptable for use in a Murray panel. The Murray panel is, in itself, totally unacceptable.


----------



## Magnettica

I'm skeptical of any posters 1st post asking such a question like this. 

Nail-on GE breakers might work too.


----------



## user4818

MDShunk said:


> There are no breakers acceptable for use in a Murray panel. The Murray panel is, in itself, totally unacceptable.


That was funny. It's funny because I know you are half serious. 

PS. I like Murray panels. :thumbsup:


----------



## MF Dagger

Magnettica said:


> I'm skeptical of any posters 1st post asking such a question like this.
> 
> Nail-on GE breakers might work too.


Murray is somewhat foreign around here. I can't even recall the last time I saw one. It could be an older one and he may think it's obsolete. At least the guy is trying to do it right.


----------



## user4818

MF Dagger said:


> Murray is somewhat foreign around here. I can't even recall the last time I saw one. It could be an older one and he may think it's obsolete. At least the guy is trying to do it right.


Yeah, I think it's only common in the northeast for some reason, but I could be wrong. Maybe Siemens is more common elsewhere even though it's identical. I do know Murray is way more common than Siemens in my area.


----------



## MF Dagger

I think 220/221 replaces a lot in Arizona (?) too if I recall his pictures right. Siemens seems most common here followed by QO, Murray is odd enough that I don't think I even have any breakers on the truck.


----------



## brmstechnology3

In my Murray 100 amp Panel the last breaker spot has a different shape where the double pole would be installed. Any work around for this?


----------



## John Valdes

brmstechnology3 said:


> In my Murray 100 amp Panel the last breaker spot has a different shape where the double pole would be installed. Any work around for this?


Are you an electrician or in a related field?
This forum is for industry professionals.
If your not please visit our sister site.
www.diychatroom.com.


----------

